# weight of 180 gallon glass tank



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

weight of 180 gallon glass tank ? 
im wondering how much about empty


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i got it its 338 pounds


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

now what is the best way of moving it out of the house without breaking your back. can you move 180 with a dolley and is it safe and does anyone have pics moving and doing this


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Well how did you get it in your house?

I moved my 170g with 4 people(myself included), then 2 people when going threw doors no problem and I'm not built at all. The important thing is that you keep the tank above waste level, strait back, keep your arms strait and keep up the communication... Have the rout to the truck planned out before hand.

I do it without gloves, but a good fitted pair of gloves will help wonders if you get sweaty palms.

I know you can get suction cups with handles like this








But I have no clue where or how much they'd cost.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> now what is the best way of moving it out of the house without breaking your back. can you move 180 with a dolley and is it safe and does anyone have pics moving and doing this


are you moving??? there more ppl the better i think. i wouldnt use a dolley as most are metal. how about a 4 wheel dolley ( it lays flat) i would move it standing up with four ppl on the corners.it will be hard if you are trying to take it out your patio door thats for sure.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moving straps work well too.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

no not moving just getting info i have a side door to move it out. i am moving in the spring . can you use a dolly. me and another buddy moved it in the house but i putt out my back. maybe ill hire movers to move it and i wont even touch it lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

piano moving company will have everything to do it properly


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> no not moving just getting info i have a side door to move it out. i am moving in the spring . can you use a dolly. me and another buddy moved it in the house but i putt out my back. maybe ill hire movers to move it and i wont even touch it lol


First off ( to me ) a dolly is a 4 wheeled platform used to move larger items . (and must be no more than 4 inches tall to clear standard door heights with a 6 foot tank but not to good if you have stairs ). A large wheeled 2 wheeled contraption is a hand cart .( what your thinking of )..used for moving pretty much anything like fridges driers etc..The problem with them is they have a small 'pick up area" so unless you had a 2 inch thick piece of wood larger than the tank side panel there would be way to much pressure on the bottom ( side pane of glass) just my opinion.Also they usually have air filled tires that makes them a bit wobbly plus the wheels are close together . also strapping the tank ( if using a hand cart ) would cause a lot of inward pressure on the front and back panes and even more if it wiggled or bumped on the trip out.( remember the 2 top braces are there to keep the glass from moving out ...NOT in )...I would be concerned about cracking the front or back pane.
ahh another long winded post


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Maybe ill hire movers to move it and i wont even touch it lol


I tried to do the same thing when I moved a few month ago, I called every mover in town and no one insures glass items so it was cheaper in the end to hire few buddies and pay them in beer.

Call around for sure, get price quotes, it's not cheap and if you do plan to hire movers you best to get them to move your whole house as well since they're there.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

My cousin and I moved my new 180 by ourselves. It was very heavy but neither of us got injured.
We are both tradesmen and under 5'8" . Neither of us has been to the gym for a couple years also. I stretched up ahead of time also.
Totally doable in our case, I estimate it around 300lbs. Just get all your prep work done ahead of time and maybe have someone to open doors and stuff for you.


----------

